# Switching Job Positions



## Jahazio (Dec 29, 2019)

If you wered hired under a certain department, is there anyway to physical change your postion title in the system. For example if I was hired as front of Store but now i most do Service Advocate. Is there a way to change that so my title changes and stays just a Service Advocate.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 29, 2019)

HR can make that change in Workday. I just want to gently remind you of two things right now.

1) HR is a bit busy with bounce back from Q4, which for us means terming TMs at the appropriate times. I’m pretty sure you’ll be happy to wait a week or two for that to settle before you make HRs to-do list! 😉

2) After HR trims the warm bodies we needed for the holidays they’ll redirect their focus to make sure everyone is keyed in the correct work center. Not only is this meaningful to the TM but serves a couple of important uses as well. It can ensure the correct Leaders have access to your Workday profile to key in any corrective actions/discussions; and, it lets the correct Leadership submit your review and release it to you in April/May.

***Just because you are keyed in one work center doesn’t mean you cannot be utilized in another.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 29, 2019)

And before you talk to HR, you’ll probably need your TL/ETL’s approval for the change.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 29, 2019)

HR will always take the appropriate partners before changing a primary workcenter. The problem arises when the TMs Leader doesn’t want them to change and fails to communicate that with the affected TM. That leaves HR to have that conversation.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 30, 2019)

Yeah, it's not like you just ask to have your position changed and ETL-HR does it on the spot.

When I asked ETL-HR to make me a GSA, they spoke to the GSTL, and the ETL-GE, and the GSTL spoke to several GSTM's to see if any of them had any reason I shouldn't be a made a GSA. Only after both GSTL and ETL-GE said yes did HR change it.

A lateral change probably doesn't require the actual team be spoken to such was happened in that scenario, but at the very least I'd expect them to still ask the SETL and ETL-SE before making a change from Checkout Advocate to Service Advocate for example.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Dec 30, 2019)

ASANTS for sure, but my store doesn't have anyone coded as Service Advocate. They follow the modernization model of "all GAs should be able to do everything, so there's no reason to have dedicated Service Advocates".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 30, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> ASANTS for sure, but my store doesn't have anyone coded as Service Advocate. They follow the modernization model of "all GAs should be able to do everything, so there's no reason to have dedicated Service Advocates".


Yeah my store has the former SDTM as SAs.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Dec 30, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah my store has the former SDTM as SAs.



We had a few SDTMs, and they all got switched to GA. My former SD really took the modernization verbiage literally.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 30, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> We had a few SDTMs, and they all got switched to GA. My former SD really took the modernization verbiage literally.


Yeah they tried that until mytime dropped cashiers in who had never worked SD and it was a hot mess (my store hasn't fully embraced the whole "GAs should all know SD" thing yet)


----------



## JAShands (Dec 30, 2019)

My store still has an IGS and Service Advocate isn’t even an option to schedule someone. But we also train everyone to be able to work guest services, some will work their entire shift there while others only cover breaks.

Our service desk looks out over 4 SCOs (then regular lanes are the other side of the SCOs) and sometimes when I’m at GS I’m bored out of my mind just politely smiling at everyone ringing themselves up lol. Obviously I’m only down covering a break or something small during the morning while it’s relatively dead.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 30, 2019)

JAShands said:


> My store still has an IGS and Service Advocate isn’t even an option to schedule someone. But we also train everyone to be able to work guest services, some will work their entire shift there while others only cover breaks.
> 
> Our service desk looks out over 4 SCOs (then regular lanes are the other side of the SCOs) and sometimes when I’m at GS I’m bored out of my mind just politely smiling at everyone ringing themselves up lol. Obviously I’m only down covering a break or something small during the morning while it’s relatively dead.


Hopefully youll get a remodel soon and get rid of IGS. For us, SA is a workcenter under front end


----------



## JAShands (Dec 30, 2019)

I can see it at other stores with the dedicated service desk, just saying not all stores have it. Our S&E has SETL, GA, FOSA, and cash office - that’s it.

And we’ll be the last store in the chain to get a remodel of any type so we’ll have the IGS for a while.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 31, 2019)

^^ same. I can’t imagine not working IGS...I think I might be bored lol.


----------

